# John Deere L130



## seniorchief (Aug 28, 2007)

I was doing the normal tune-up routine on my L130. When I took the air filter off I found a 1/4" ball bearing inside the filter. Anyone know enough about the carburetor to tell me where it came from?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum seniorchief! \

From what I see of the air cleaner diagram, no ball bearings are part of it. Looks like someone one the assembly line or dealer may have dropped it in the air cleaner and missed it.

The carb. diagram did not show one either.

L130 AIR CLEANER


----------



## seniorchief (Aug 28, 2007)

Since this is the sixth or seventh time I have changed that filter I don't think it was there by accident. 

I am unable to follow the link you left on your reply.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like Deere is trying to cut down on folks using their bandwidth. Try going to the John Deere Parts website and you can look up the air cleaner on this website. Just click on the part manual icon and then type in L130 when the next window comes up. 

John Deere Parts


----------

